# cheyenne windows



## annieowner (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone help? i've got a 2007 cheyenne 660 and someone has broken the big window which is the nearside bedroom window. I'm trying to find out who makes them and where to get a replacement?
Many thanks


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

You could try www.eeco-ltd.co.uk, they said they could replace my large window but without the little black dots around the edge.
In the end I used Captain Tullys Creeping Crack Restorer to fill the cracks I had caused


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

Your windows are likely to be Seitz S5, if so you need to contact www.leisurespares.co.uk who are currently the sole UK importer of Seitz spares.

You should find a sticker visible externally on the top right hand side of the window. If this is Seitz the sticker will read for example AGS51000X0600 which denotes this is an S5 model window with an aperture of 1000 x 600. This is the code that Leisurespares will require to assist you.

Regards,
Chris


----------

